

Gmail, now with 10 GB of storage (and counting) - dazbradbury
http://gmailblog.blogspot.in/2012/04/gmail-now-with-10-gb-of-storage-and.html

======
marcusf
All the while, I just got my office mail downsized from 3 gigs to 1 gig and
had to scrap a years worth of my mail history. Why do companies (at least the
small to mid-sized ones) even bother with in-house exchange servers and the
hassle that comes with it any more? *

* I know the size comparison is apples to pears since Google Apps is still priced by size, but still. This is stuff that really should be outsourced.

~~~
eblume
A lot of companies (or at least several I've worked with) have policies that
emails must not be kept for more than one or two months. I gather in-house
exchange servers helps to enforce that.

I was told that this is because such a policy allows the company to respond to
subpoena requests by simply saying "our policy is to discard all emails after
two months, so we cannot comply with this request."

~~~
primatology
Is that valid if employees keep their own backups, and the subpoenaed emails
do still exist?

~~~
there
Yes. The subpoena is not for every person that may have a copy of the e-mail,
ever. It's for a piece of evidence that that specific entity may have.

------
wyclif
This is great and everything, and I've been a happy user, but my Gmail opens
slower than ever lately. Any plans to address that?

------
Nux
Blogspot + NoScript != love ... sad.

------
nextparadigms
I don't understand why they didn't make the Google Drive have 10 GB, too.

~~~
jpeterson
Most people will not fill 10 GB of emails in their lifetime. When you open it
to syncing photos, videos, music, etc., they will fill 10 GB of stuff in a
nanosecond.

~~~
nodata
> Most people will not fill 10 GB of emails in their lifetime.

Who won't? I bet you lots of money that most people will have more than 25 GB
of email in their lifetine.

~~~
RobAtticus
At my current pace -- 1.5GB in 8 years on gmail -- I will fill up 10GB in
about 48 more years, when I'm in my 70s. I'm probably an above average case,
so I don't know how many people will hit 25GB in their lifetime unless
something drastic happens.

I may have received more than 10GB of email in my lifetime, but I certainly
don't store it all (though I'm not skimpy either), so I think 25GB might be
high.

~~~
nodata
> At my current pace -- 1.5GB in 8 years on gmail

I used to use 2 megabytes on Hotmail. Now I have a gig in gmail without any
significant attachments. I think e-mail growth is exponential, so going from 2
megs to a gig means I'll definitely hit my quota in a few years.

------
poffertjes
Yahoo mail is unlimited, and has been for a long time. I prefer its interface
too.

------
evanm
if dropbox could only up the space on their free plan...

------
joering2
Plenty of ppl complaining about Gmail speed. I must say, with AdBlock ON, over
the span of couple years I have never even once experienced G being slow...

just my 2c.

~~~
joering2
as usual its ok to downvote, just state why you downvoting. Plenty people,
including myself, are upvoting when someone says something simple and
interesting, something I didnt know before.

------
cnbeuiwx
Awesome - I can share even more things in the cloud that will be inspected,
categorized and used by Google Services and shared with US authorities on
request! Perhaps I can get some more ads now while I surf the web while being
mapped by Google.

Thank you so much Google! You are truly making the web a better place. For
you.

